# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Windows XP Professional

## Microprocessor

Доброго времени суток. Где можно скачать чистый образ Windows XP professional SP 2 или Sp 1 OEM? Заранее спасибо.

---------- Post added at 15:51 ---------- Previous post was at 15:45 ----------

Ищу уже очень долго везде сборки, либо некорректно работает операционная система.

----------


## ДядяВася

Например, *здесь*.

----------


## zoyac

Dell XP Pro SP2 Ru
HP Workstation XW6000 Windows XP Professional SP1a ENG 32bit OEM
Asus Lamborghini VX1 Windows XP Professional SP1 RUS 32bit OEM Act
там где сказал ДядяВася, в поиске поищи:
Образы RECOVERY-разделов и Дисков Восстановления Системы. Предустановленные вендорами. Ноутбуки и Десктопы. Все Бренды.

----------


## Microprocessor

Что - то не нашел. Нужен обычный дистрибутив Windows.

----------


## ДядяВася

Нажать вверху *треккер*, затем прокрутить в открывшемся поиске до программ, выбрать ОС Windows, там есть оригинальные версии, нажать под окошком *Поиск*, откроет то, что нужно, там того, что требуется валом.
Ну, если и не совсем валом, то всё равно есть!:rolleyes:

----------

svet_lana (11.01.2014)

----------


## ДядяВася

Блин, что за школота на ruboard(е), в гугле неспособны набить поиск нужного самостоятельно, но никогда не скажут спасибо, если поможешь.
Процентов на 80 все плохо воспитаны, пропадает желание помогать даже.

----------


## Microprocessor

Я еще пока не смотрел эти дистрибутивы. Все равно спасибо. :)

---------- Post added at 20:09 ---------- Previous post was at 19:23 ----------

Скачал. Завтра установлю. Спасибо.

----------


## Microprocessor

Скачал. Не подходит ключ. Где можно еще посмотреть?

----------


## ДядяВася

http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/46128
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3483647 и активировать активатором
http://www.torrentino.com/torrents/340795
Можно попробовать.

----------


## Microprocessor

Мне нужен только SP 2 или SP 1 и только OEM - версия. http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3483647 это не работает.

----------


## ДядяВася

> Мне нужен только SP 2 или SP 1 и только OEM - версия. http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3483647 это не работает.


Так на rutracker(е) как раз и есть OEM, там даже это написано.
Вот ещё, если нужно это:   http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3487978

----------


## tamalex

> версия. http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3483647 это не работает.


Все работает и скачивается.

----------


## ДядяВася

Да, как я понял, он пытается подобрать образ винды под имеющийся у него ключ. :eek:
Почему бы не попробовать сделать наоборот? :buba:

----------


## biggg

Дядя Вася, вот зачем ты выдаешь всяким разным неблагодарным юзверям хорошые весчи!? На майкрософт его направить нада было

----------

